# Lets Talk Rotary Tables



## JR49 (Nov 16, 2016)

Today I decided to buy myself an 8" rotary table for Christmas. As this is strictly a hobby for me, it will most likely be Chinese made. So I looked at a few sites, Grizzly, Shars, CDCO, even Enco (their site is still up), and then I tried Ebay, now I'm really confused. There are many 8" tables on Ebay being sold by this or that seller (who knows who they really are) for a lot less than the internet supply places that I checked, AND ALSO, looking at the pics, I would swear they are all the same chinese made RT. So just how is a guy supposed to figure out what to do???? Well, I'm hoping that the great members here will chime in with any and all advise, whether its first hand advise from using any of these import tables, or especially general advise from you more experienced guys about all rotary tables. Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving, JR49


----------



## TomS (Nov 18, 2016)

I would go with a vendor that has good customer service history, e.g. Grizzly.  I'm sure there are others but Grizzly comes to mind.  My first choice would be a name brand used RT.  If going new then an established vendor.  Again, Grizzly, Enco, Shars, etc.  Lowest price is not directly proportional to quality IMHO.  If you buy on price don't expect top dollar accuracy.

My 2 cents worth.

Tom S.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 18, 2016)

I just picked up a 10 in. Yeasus(sp) with 5 degree built in indexer vert. horizontal for $140 sold my boy my 12in bridgeport for what i paid $100.  good used will get you a real nice piece.


----------



## JR49 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow, Ed, I wish I lived in your area.  I've been looking for a while now and have yet to find anything even close to those deals.  All I'm seeing is used name brands costing  much more than I can buy a new off brand for.   JR49


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 19, 2016)

the only thing I see now is in Glendora not sure were lakeside is

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/tls/5869477415.html


----------



## JR49 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to look Ed, I saw that one also.  In fact, that one is what prompted me to start this thread.  I'm 25 mi. east of San Diego, so that one would cost me at least 75 bucks in gas, OH, and that one is the same Chinese RT I am seeing on Ebay. so I'm back where I started.  Which is why I'm hoping to here from others who are using these RTs.  Thanks again Ed,   Happy Thanksgiving,  JR49


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 19, 2016)

I will keep my eyes open for a Japanese or American one 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Erichimedes (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey JR49, I own one of the Phase II look-alikes and I think it's pretty decent. I got it used, and don't really know where it came from however, so I can't direct you to any sellers. I use it for a dedicated tool where lots of accuracy isn't important, so it does well for me. I think the Phase II ones are a pretty good deal for what they are. My main rotab is a 10" Yuasa that I love.

That being said, I have a 10" Palmgren for sale with a single missing tooth on the worm gear (works fine) that I'll ship, but that's sort of OT.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jan 9, 2017)

Erichimedes said:


> Hey JR49, I own one of the Phase II look-alikes and I think it's pretty decent. I got it used, and don't really know where it came from however, so I can't direct you to any sellers. I use it for a dedicated tool where lots of accuracy isn't important, so it does well for me. I think the Phase II ones are a pretty good deal for what they are. My main rotab is a 10" Yuasa that I love.
> 
> That being said, I have a 10" Palmgren for sale with a single missing tooth on the worm gear (works fine) that I'll ship, but that's sort of OT.


https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/tls/5951161809.html
Trokey 9" rotary table in Alhambra $150.00

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## JR49 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> Trokey 9" rotary table in Alhambra $150.00



       Wow, that looks like a great deal, just like the ones you found for yourself!!  Unfortunately for me,  I don't have your patience.  I went ahead on "Cyber Monday" and bought a new Phase II R. table.  With free shipping I saved over 70.00, but I still paid 340.00 for it, PLUS TAX!! which I wouldn't have had to pay on a used one.   OH well, live and learn, Thanks for thinking of me,  JR49


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jan 10, 2017)

I will have to weigh my 10" but it is at the top of limit to lift onto my mill. I have placed it on scissor motorcycle lift to gei it to about a foot below  the mill table for now. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## jjharley (Feb 2, 2017)

Have an oddity here, definitely a south bend 4" RT, but does not have the SB badge and looks like one was never attached. Plus the '0' mark is in a different spot on the body casting.
Anybody have an idea of what's up with this?
Thanks


----------

